# 9006 Led foglight bulbs



## 2000xlt (Feb 8, 2007)

I dont think they would work too well...althought goes in a 3" reflector


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2pcs...010QQitemZ200075458999QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Feb 9, 2007)

I can't see how a 1w LED is going to have enough lumens, not by a factor of 10. Were you going to use them as marker lights or something?

:buddies:


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 9, 2007)

there is a sucker born every day. Are you the one today?


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 9, 2007)

If you wanted LED fog lights, I'd suggest driving three CREE LEDs in series at 3W each, for each headlight. That would produce probably 20 times the light output of a lone 1W and would probably be only slightly dimmer than a Halogen Fog Light for brightness -- if you engineered the reflectors/optics well though you could distribute the light much more effectively.


----------



## 2000xlt (Feb 9, 2007)

No i dont think they will performm well. nor did i buy them. The bulbs are for 9006 application for which mine is my 2005 dodge ram "foglight bulbs" even if i was going to build something with the crees i would have to open up the housing since i dont think i could get someting like that through the hole. I think i might go with the HOr bulbs though. Also on a side note,, i am waiting to see this jeep srt8 on the road again I passed one at night on tuesday and its light were INSANE, I want to get a pic of em, I am also looking out for a silver audi i saw last saturday afternoon with the LED DRL's, It looked pretty cool.


----------

